# Fiskarroon



## hoskvarna (May 31, 2014)

. Repurposed my broken x27 handle. Heated a 2in id collar to fit,then welded a piece of 1/2in shaft on. Bent a little hook on then sharpened in a triangle pattern. Fit it to handle then drilled ,then put 1/4in pin in to keep it from workin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (May 31, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Oct 6, 2014)

Lol you should sell them the idea


----------



## Dozer899 (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks pretty sweet, I broke a axe handle off pounding felling wedges trying to lever over a tree I was cutting (it wanted to fall away from the road, I wanted it to go the other way)

We had a heck of a time getting it over after I broke the ax. What did your die doing?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 21, 2014)

Splittin oak in dead of winter.
Just popped.


----------



## z50guru (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, first ive seen a broken fiskars handle  You must have one heck of a swing!! Ive abused mine pretty well to the point i thought they were unbreakable.. Guess not hahh.. I like how you re purposed the handle. Kudo's, very nice!


----------



## Hiisi (Dec 10, 2014)

ScreamingBeaver said:


> Lol you should sell them the idea


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 10, 2014)

Dang it ,im a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## PatrickPermaculture (Dec 16, 2014)

Impressive break. They aren't indestructible after all. 
Nice pickaroon modification in response to a lousy situation!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 16, 2014)

you should have sent it back for a new one they have life time warranty


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 16, 2014)

Did , that was said early in post. All they need r pics.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 16, 2014)

i missed that


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 17, 2014)

bluesportster02 said:


> you should have sent it back for a new one they have life time warranty


Sorry man , I went back and read post , I didn't say that. Yes I did get new one, just send pics, what happened and new one on its way.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang Mark, looks like they noticed your thread!


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 17, 2014)

Ya prolly did. Now I can't retire lol


----------

